# windshield rock chip repair?



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a cheap place to get a rock chip repaired? Stupid gravel trucks...
Preferably near east van, but further out is ok if it's cheap!

Thanks!


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Crystal glass on 6th street. Check it out. Burnaby

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Crystal glass +1 

Great Service

There is one on #3 Road Richmond across from Lansdowne.

It's not far from IPU so you can go look at fish while you wait for repair.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks!!! any idea what it's going to cost?


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

I cant really remember their ad..but i think its 28-35 dollars.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

That's about right for cost. However on my wife's car we just did the same thing on a fairly large chip that we've had for a year. The repair looked great but soon after the windshield cracked in that spot. Could be a coincidence and besides we are not really any worse off. That is, we still have to replace it.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

I think i have a free rock chip repair certificate/coupon from broco. If i find it, you can have it. Just hope there is no expiry.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

The cost is about 25.00 might be a bit more. All auto glass shops do it around the same price. Avoid Speedy as they charge lots and require an appointment. Crystal here in Maple Ridge does a great job and are quick to service you.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

bunnyrabbit said:


> I think i have a free rock chip repair certificate/coupon from broco. If i find it, you can have it. Just hope there is no expiry.


That would be awesome!


----------

